# [SOLVED] Kernel Panic - Fatal exception in interrupt?

## pmam

Suddenly, I got this message after few minutes of working:

"Kernel Panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt 

kernel offset... drm_kms_helper: panic occurred switching back to text console"

Sometimes I do not get this message however, the machine get stuck - no mouse, no keyboard...

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Can you exclude that the kernel is not working properly?

Maybe the hardware is faulty.Last edited by Keruskerfuerst on Tue Aug 11, 2015 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pmam

 *Quote:*   

> Can you exclude that the kernel is working properly?

 

How can I do it? It is not occurred right immediate the booting, but after few minutes

All I can say, and do not know if it helps somehow - win7 is working ok...

EDIT: Any log file can helps?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

microcode for the cpu is installed? and used?

eg.

```
[I] sys-apps/microcode-ctl

     Available versions:  1.23 (~)1.27 (~)1.28 {selinux}

     Installed versions:  1.28(19:24:38 18.04.2015)(-selinux)

     Homepage:            https://fedorahosted.org/microcode_ctl/

     Description:         Intel processor microcode update utility

[U] sys-apps/microcode-data

     Available versions:  20140430 (~)20140624 (~)20140913 20150121 (~)20150121-r1 {initramfs monolithic +split-ucode}

     Installed versions:  20150121(10:20:32 09.02.2015)

     Homepage:            http://inertiawar.com/microcode/ https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=24661

     Description:         Intel IA32 microcode update data

```

And i suppose you use a decent kernel like 3.18 from gentoo-sources. 3.18 is the longterm supported kernel org branch...

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernel_mode_setting

Do you really need that feature? are you using the open source gpu drivers? it could be the binary drivers + kernel with this option really do not like each other ...

 *Quote:*   

> You may want to disable KMS for various reasons, such as getting a blank screen or a "no signal" error from the display, when using the Catalyst driver, etc. To disable KMS add nomodeset as a kernel parameter. See Kernel parameters for more info.
> 
> Along with nomodeset kernel parameter, for Intel graphics card you need to add i915.modeset=0 and for Nvidia graphics card you need to add nouveau.modeset=0. For Nvidia Optimus dual-graphics system, you need to add all the three kernel parameters (i.e. "nomodeset i915.modeset=0 nouveau.modeset=0"). 

 

I could be wrong but is it this:

 *Quote:*   

>  Symbol: DRM [=n]                                                                                                                         │  
> 
>   │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                         │  
> 
>   │ Prompt: Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)                                                                  │  
> ...

 

I do not have these thigns sets here at all. do you need that really in your kernel?

----------

## pmam

Keruskerfuerst,

Meanwhile, I opened the machine and checked all connectors and hardware - 

put some cleaning spray and some 'punches' here and there   :Wink: 

I disconnected WIFI card - later on I will connect again and see if it is the reason - 

For now it is working ok   :Smile: 

tw04l124

Though it is ok by now, your tips look interesting so here my data:

```
eix sys-apps/microcode-ctl 

* sys-apps/microcode-ctl

     Available versions:  1.23 ~1.26 ~1.27 {selinux}

     Homepage:            https://fedorahosted.org/microcode_ctl/

     Description:         Intel processor microcode update utility

eix sys-apps/microcode-data 

* sys-apps/microcode-data

     Available versions:  20140430 ~20140624 ~20140913 ~20150121

     Homepage:            http://inertiawar.com/microcode/ https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=24661

     Description:         Intel IA32 microcode update data
```

```
uname -a

Linux mg_e2180 3.18.9-gentoo #2 SMP Tue Mar 31 15:32:17 IDT 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2180 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernel_mode_setting
> 
> Do you really need that feature? 

 

Please inform how verify if I need or not?

Also - Please be aware that it happened suddenly as I said, without any configuration changing -

any way I will check menuconfig

Thanks

----------

## Roman_Gruber

drm_kms_helper => therefore i found the arch linux page and than i thought that these are the related configs in the menuconfig of the kernel...

I may be wrong but you may check that out.

microcode does not hurt. These are some kind of bugfixes for the cpus. The bios would be the best way but because manufactureres do not care for older products intel provides this microcode thing to update the "firmware" of the cpus to fix bugs and such... Disable broken featues .... TSX is for example buggy on newer intel cpus. short explanation ...

uname -a

Linux localhost 3.18.16-gentoo_2015_07_08 #3 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jul 8 17:07:05 CEST 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9500 @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 *Quote:*   

> Please inform how verify if I need or not? 

 

Well check your kernel and your demands, the explanation in the kernel with your current setup should answer you this. It is just a recommendation from myside.

----------

